# Fire risk HOB filter?



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I've heard of various pieces of aquarium hardware failing and causing fires. Are Hang On Back filters items that might cause such problems?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

heck no.i love my hobs except for 2 but thats because of that they dont work right and they have a weak out put flow.but i have NEVER had a hob catch on fire.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

WarrenMichaels said:


> I've heard of various pieces of aquarium hardware failing and causing fires. Are Hang On Back filters items that might cause such problems?


Most HOB's just use a AC coil to create a field that allows the permanent magnet impeller to rotate inside a sleeve. 
Zero contact of water with any electronics.
Potential for any fire is pretty much none. 

I would say a heater would have a much greater chance for this type of issue. 
But using a proper outlet that is circuit breaker protected and ground fault protected makes these relatively safe also. 

I wouldn't sweat it....*w3


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

and if it does catch fire and burn the house down you could always sue who ever made the filter.


----------

